# Young bantam wyandottes



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok I would like to know how old my bantams need to be before I let them in with my full size hens they r 3 months old have been of the heat for a bit and r in a cage in the hen house. That way the hens got to know them before I do let them out. Now I'm just worried that they will get picked on if there not big enough there in with 4 buff brahmas that r 9 months old and a frizzle roo he's my gentlemen.


----------



## ChrisSmithChick (Apr 22, 2013)

Put them in with your ru in keeping a close eye on them if he accepts them then he will protect them from the rest of the hens. When you do put them in the common chicken house do it late at night when the rest of the chickens are sleeping this has worked very well with introducing new ones to our flock


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply I did just that and everything has gone well they seem to have adjusted.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Now would be fine but introduce them slowly. Fist put them in with the older hens but make sure there is a barrier. After about a week or so let them all be together with you out there. They will peck but don't be concerned unless blood is drawn.


----------

